# [SOLVED] Windows 7 BSOD Driver Power State Failure



## ToBlck (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,

Recently when i shutdown my computer, it takes about 20 min and i then experience a BSOD stating Driver Power State Failure. I have come to be able to count on experiencing this. My system runs smoothly and only seems to have issues doing a clean shutdown. In addition, when the machine goes into standby, it will restart and experience the same issue and notify me that it experienced an unexpected shutdown. 

· OS -Windows 7
· x64
· 2-3 months old laptop (pavilion dv6)
· 2-3 months os
· Intel i7
· Nvidia Geforce 230m (i think)
· MotherBoard (not sure)

I believe all my drivers are up to date and windows as well.

Any advice will be much appreciated.

Thanks,

Tommy


----------



## ToBlck (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Driver Power State Failure*

The rest of the zip file


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Driver Power State Failure*

Hi - 

All 15 dumps had the same bugcheck - 

*0x9f (0x4,,,)* = driver in an inconsistant power state; The power transition timed out waiting to synchronize with the Pnp. The probable cause of all - HP Filter driver -

```
[font=lucida console] 
hpdskflt.sys Wed Jul 08 14:41:38 2009 (4A54E862)[/font]
```
Past experience tells me that your Norton installation has a hand in these BSODs. I suggest that you get rid of NIS or N360 using the Norton Removal Tool (NRT).

Download the Norton Removal Tool (NRT); save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the NRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

NRT - ftp://ftp.symantec.com/public/english_us_canada/removal_tools/Norton_Removal_Tool.exe

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

I would recommend MS Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/


You also have a few driver updates to take care of - 

```
[font=lucida console]
000.fcl      Fri Sep 26 09:11:22 2008 (48DCDF7A) - Cyberlink

adp94xx.sys  Fri Dec 05 18:54:42 2008 (4939BF42) - Adaptec Embedded Serial ATA HostRAID 
adpahci.sys  Tue May 01 13:30:09 2007 (46377921) - Adaptec Windows SATA Storport Driver
adpu320.sys  Tue Feb 27 19:04:15 2007 (45E4C6FF) - Adaptec StorPort Ultra320 SCSI Driver
arc.sys      Thu May 24 17:27:55 2007 (4656035B) - Adaptec RAID Storport Driver

iirsp.sys    Tue Dec 13 16:47:54 2005 (439F418A) - Intel Raid StorPort Driver 

lsi_fc.sys   Tue Dec 09 17:46:09 2008 (493EF531) - LSI Logic Fusion-MPT FC StorPort Driver 
nfrd960.sys  Tue Jun 06 17:11:48 2006 (4485EF94) - IBM ServeRAID Controller Driver

SiSRaid2.sys Wed Sep 24 14:28:20 2008 (48DA86C4) - Silicon Integrated Systems Corp RAID driver
sisraid4.sys Wed Oct 01 17:56:04 2008 (48E3F1F4) - Silicon Integrated Systems Corp RAID driver
[/font]
```


Adaptec driver downloads --> http://www.adaptec.com/en-US/downloads/
Intel Driver Downloads --> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Default.aspx
Silicon Image driver downloads --> http://www.siliconimage.com/support/


`

Get these items taken care of and see if BSODs persist.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

.





BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb 13 16:10:58.742 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:58:45.944
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d19040, fffff80000b9c510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Feb 12 19:07:35.943 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:48:17.145
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d17b60, fffff80000b9c510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Feb 12 18:18:46.638 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:52:09.840
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003cff040, fffff80000b9c510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Wed Feb 10 12:04:23.523 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:15:36.725
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d19b60, fffff80004dbc510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Feb  9 22:46:23.781 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:15:41.983
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d0fb60, fffff80000b9c510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Feb  9 09:15:34.761 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:52:35.963
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d2c040, fffff80000b9c510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  8 20:19:16.526 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:14:35.728
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d17b60, fffff80004dc1510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  8 19:07:35.266 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:22.468
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d1ab60, fffff80004dc6510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  8 18:18:21.397 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:55.599
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d17040, fffff80000b9c510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  1 12:10:04.387 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:30:27.589
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d0cb60, fffff80000b9c510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  1 11:38:39.264 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:30.466
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d0eb60, fffff80000b9c510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  1 10:57:10.947 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:30.149
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d0e040, fffff80000b9c510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  1 10:15:42.287 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:40:30.378
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d0e040, fffff80004dc1510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  1 09:34:14.909 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:43:15.111
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d0eb60, fffff80000b9c510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Mon Feb  1 08:50:00.412 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:29:50.629
BugCheck 1000009F, {4, 258, fffffa8003d19040, fffff80004dc6510}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for hpdskflt.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for hpdskflt.sys
Probably caused by : hpdskflt.sys ( hpdskflt+2b9b )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x9F
PROCESS_NAME:  System
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲

by jcgriff2
J. C. Griffith
Microsoft MVP
Windows Desktop Experience
www.jcgriff2.com

.
˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲˲
.[/font]
```


----------



## ToBlck (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Driver Power State Failure*

I used NRT and have installed Microsoft essentials, rebooted and the problem still persists. I don't really know what i am doing with the drivers. The Intel website had a driver detection tool, and it said that everything was up to date. I was unable to access the Adaptec website, and i have no idea what I am looking for on the Silicon website. 

Since it seems that Norton was not the problem, do you think the drivers that i am confused about are the issue or do you think it is something else?

Let me know if you need anymore info from me.

ToBlck


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Driver Power State Failure*

I presume that this is an HP computer? They're the only one's that do this sort of stuff (a bunch of different storage drivers - even if you don't need them).

The driver detection program works in it's own way - so we don't know what it's searching for. But we do know that the Intel tool didn't find the: 


> Tue Dec 13 16:47:54 2005 (439F418A) - Intel Raid StorPort Driver


Also, the 


> hpdskflt.sys Wed Jul 08 14:41:38 2009 (4A54E862)


Is a part of the HP data protection tools. So go to the HP website and download the appropriate version of the Win7 drivers to replace the current version.

Then uninstall the current version *BEFORE* installing the one that you've downloaded.


----------



## ToBlck (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Driver Power State Failure*

I have been attempting to update every driver that is on hp for my laptop. I believe i have succeeded for every one except the Realtek driver. I have tried numerous times and let my computer run for hours in an attempt to uninstall it and reinstall. I can't figure out why it won't uninstall so that i can reinstall it. I think that this driver may be the one to fix the bug because the file says that the current version fixes a "blue screen" where an error code with 9f appears when the laptop is restarted. Sounds just like my problem. Any advice on how to go about updating this driver?


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Driver Power State Failure*

What is the exact model number of your DV6 laptop?


----------



## ToBlck (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Driver Power State Failure*

its a DV6t-2000. 

Something weird i have noticed. The laptop has no problems while i have at school. Clean shutdowns. It is only when i am in my house that it consistently has an issue. I have no idea why this is? Could it be something with my network. Another thing, i could not update the Realtek driver at my house to save my life, but when i was away from home, i did it no problem.? Not sure if the Realtek will correct it as i haven't been back home yet.

I am pretty sure i have downloaded everything from HP for my laptop to my knowledge and installed it. As far as the adaptech, cyberlink, silicon image drivers, I have no idea what i am looking for specifically on their website.


----------



## ToBlck (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 BSOD Driver Power State Failure*

Solved the problem. It was my router. I guess it was not compatible with windows 7, it is pretty old. Got a new router, and everything is going smoothly.


----------

